# 2000 frontier wire diagram



## 2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

I need to attach a wire harness for a trailer's lights. I don't not have access to a volt meter. Can some one help me out? I am stuck.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

2000 said:


> I need to attach a wire harness for a trailer's lights. I don't not have access to a volt meter. Can some one help me out? I am stuck.


Have you bought a trailer light kit yet? If not, have you considered the no-splice/no-cut type? That's what I got for my '04 and it was great. Just pull the connector to the truck's rear lights from the main harness and plug the trailer harness (about $30 from an auto parts store) into each connector. Zip tie the wires in place and you're done! I got a _Hoppy _ harness, but I believe _Reese _ makes one too.

If you really want to splice, I can try to find out from my service manual what my '04 colors are (usually, they're brown for brake, yellow and green for turn signal -- can't remember which is which). But you can also get a continuity testor from the auto parts for a couple of bucks. It has an alligator clip to ground on one end and a pin probe that will light up when supplied with juice on the other.

If you're going to a 4-pin connector, you'll need a converter from the separate brake/tailight system on the truck to the combined brake taillight system of the trailer. That converter is already incorporated in the Hoppy and Reese harness kits.


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

I am using the T-One connector from Draw-Tite. Same type as mentioned above, one unit which plugs into stock wiring harness at the rear of the truck. No cuts, no splices and it has a converter for use with trailers that have combo type turn and brake lights. I got mine from Cheaphitches.com.

-tf


----------

